# Medicals



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi everyone, havent been around much as nothing has been going on and i have been upto my neck in essays. For some reason we have had to book out medical before the prep group. I phoned the Dr's today and was shocked to find out it would come to £146 each!! The minimum charge is £78 so why is ours so much!

We really cant afford them at the moment so i am going to speak to the SW tomorrow and see if DH can get his done now (they wanted his done early due to him having cancer 11 years ago) and see if i can have mine done in a month or two.

I am discusted that we even have to pay but that is another story!

How much on average did you pay and at what stage of the process?


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

We had a mis-understanding with our as we were sure that we were told that they were £60 for the two of them - but it was actually £60 each...however our GP said that because there had been a misunderstanding they would pay the other £60.

I was supposed to have had mine done right at the beginning of my assessment owing to a bowel disease but they forget to request it and so unfortunately it put a delay on things for us at a later date when they realised......

As regards having to pay I just looked on it as the only bit of the whole process that we did have to pay for and in comparison to all the IVF/Donor FET that we have had over the years it was insignificant 

Good luck

T x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

we are in scotland but our authority pays for the medicals? we have an envelope/letter thing to give to dr when we get medical done and they deal direct with the authority for payment?  

sorry if this sounds like im rubbing it in, but maybe your authority just havent mentioned it to you??  

good luck xx


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi there,
After reading your post i decided to give my GP a ring to find out how much, but they didn't know she said for am employer it was £98.50  but was unsure as we told her it was for adoption purposes, now i'm waiting for a call back, think i'd better curb the spending for a bit.
Good Luck


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

We were very lucky and both times our SS paid for our medicals........I know it was 7 years ago since our last one But I do think its wrong to have to pay so much.

At present i am waiting for a form to be filled in by my doctors for part of my CRB check and am waiting with baited breath as to how much that is going to cost.  Work have said they will cover the cost.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

Our LA paid for ours and enclosed a letter with the details for the GPs to request payment directly however when i first went to the GPs they wanted us to pay for them and claim the money back- they were going to charge us £132 each for a full medical.

I would ring your LA to check if they pay for them as i think alot do......

M J
xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Just to add our local SS are paying for ours and they even mentioned it in the prep training

Check and find out


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes ours was paid for too money was never actually mentioned  JD x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

we had to pay for ours   well dh did anyway, my gp wouldn't charge me as he didn't think it was right that i should have to pay nad dh's gp only charged £50  

pam xx


----------



## Lady Lucy (Sep 28, 2005)

Ours was paid for by the LA, the form had instructions on the front as to how the GP should get payment for it.
C
x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

VA's do not usually pay for these so we assumed we had to pay - we were told £120 each  

however two GP's did ours in their own time after surgery for free  

check with SW as lots of LA's pay for their adopters to have one  

ritz.


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

When I called to book medicals I was quoted £60 per medical and advised that it would take 30 minutes each.  Like Calmy we are in Scotland and our LA paid for these medicals -  they sent a stamped address envelope for the completed medical and GP enclosed claim form.    

Can't believe your quote!

Misty C
xx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

ritzi said:


> VA's do not usually pay for these so we assumed we had to pay - we were told £120 each
> 
> however two GP's did ours in their own time after surgery for free
> 
> ...


Sounds like your GP booked somewhere hot for his Hols!!


----------



## cowardly custard (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh thanks girls, maybe i will call my GP again, i was really shocked at the price! Really shocked! DH spoke to the SW and he is going to get his CRB completed first and then worry about the medical, he has a criminal record and even though they have said it is fine i would rather get the CRB passed before shelling out £300 only to be turned down

Will speak to SW again about payment
Thanks


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Like Jilldill, the cost of our medicals were never mentioned. 

Tracey x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
As we are with a VA. we had to pay for your medicals but were told by our sw that the average cost is £86 and that if the doctors try to charge you more, contact the sw and they will speak to the doctors. Luckily we both only paid £86.25 each.

I would double check the figure you were quoted as it seems quite high.

Julia


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Our medicals were free too, had the same envelop others have talked about I think for the GP to claim the cost back from the LA.
Hope you manage to get it sorted out.
Viva
X


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

We are adopting via LA and during our Prep Group meetings the SW's mentioned that we would have to pay for the medicals ourselves so I guess we were expecting the expense.  I didn't know some people get it paid for free  

It cost us £85 each.  I suppose it is a drop in the ocean compared with what we spent on IVF/ICSI though  

Dame Edna


----------



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi I'm still waiting for a price from my GP, can i ask a really stupid question??
CRB is that your police checks?, if so we filled them out 2 days ago with SW and she told us we didn't have to pay for those, she also took our medical form which i assume we will be told when to go for a medical??, god our SW is lovely but she don't really tell you much,


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CRB is your police check!! (be prepared for a long wait for them to come back!!)


----------



## sundog (Jun 21, 2007)

We had to pay £80 each for our medicals - our LA don't cover this, BUT we considered this a very small price to pay compared to IF treatment or adopting from abroad.

sundog 
x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

I know it is a bit late but I thought I would add my tuppence worth   Like the other Scottish ladies we too had our medicals paid for by the LA.  They basically sent out the forms to our GP, who then contacted us both to make appointments.  I do remember seeing that the cost to our LA was around £100 each.

I also remember our sw telling us we had to pay the cost of the CRB checks and that was around £20 each.  You could tell she was embarrassed telling us that we had to incur a cost, but after spending thousands of pounds on treatment we thought it really was nothing 

Lynn xx


----------

